# Ultra Grade Ausse Acans



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Some more ...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!!!! they are just stunning, great shots


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome! Just don't let my wife see them


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Omg dave
Did you get your acans from google.....
..... Cause you have everything im searching for


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

TypeZERO said:


> Omg dave
> Did you get your acans from google.....
> ..... Cause you have everything im searching for


LOL...that is smooth.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

TypeZERO said:


> Omg dave
> Did you get your acans from google.....
> ..... Cause you have everything im searching for


Lmao

PEWPEW!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks I think I'm having some sort of flash back now. Those are absolutely wild.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

sick Dave. Nice pics...I'll come down again soon


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Is this for the droooolllinng session?


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Where. Can buy these?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

ReefABCs said:


> Where. Can buy these?


From me...BIGSHOW


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

You dont say!!! hmmmm!!! jokes aside bigshow has by far the best collection of LPS!!!!!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

thmh said:


> You dont say!!! hmmmm!!! jokes aside bigshow has by far the best collection of LPS!!!!!


Thanks Tony!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

great pics! what lense are you using? 

<- add me to the lineup of ppl who want these


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> great pics! what lense are you using?
> 
> <- add me to the lineup of ppl who want these


Canon Marcro.

I will be posting a round of Ultra Acans in less then 2 weeks (cut them about a month ago, so they will be good and healed). About 30+ acan frags in total (8 different varieties, for sale this time)


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I know you're not super close, but were you planning on coming to the bbq? or the show in London?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

thmh said:


> You dont say!!! hmmmm!!! jokes aside bigshow has by far the best collection of LPS!!!!!


What about his display tank is to die for, the colour is unbelievable and the pieces he has are priceless, best frags I ever seen quality speaks by itself.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> From me...BIGSHOW


LOL.

Well I didn't see them on your web site yet but if these are priced like some of the Chalice its got the decimal in the wrong spot for me.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

explor3r said:


> What about his display tank is to die for, the colour is unbelievable and the pieces he has are priceless, best frags I ever seen quality speaks by itself.


Thank you for those kind words Alex.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

teemee said:


> I know you're not super close, but were you planning on coming to the bbq? or the show in London?


I would of loved to come to the BBQ, but unfortunately I have to work that weekend. I will be at the Frag swap in London.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

ReefABCs said:


> LOL.
> 
> Well I didn't see them on your web site yet but if these are priced like some of the Chalice its got the decimal in the wrong spot for me.


My website doesn't have a lot of stock right now. I do 90% of my sales through word of mouth or by posting for sale ads on forms.

These are AUSSIE Ultra Acans (not Indo ones) so they will be priced accordingly. $10-$30pp. (still much less then some of those crappy zoas out there)


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Haha. Nice stuff and good true to eye photos as usual. Keep up thee good work.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I've seen the collection that he is preparing for this batch and what he has coming down the pipeline..........

Unless anyone objects; I will volunteer my delivery services again for those that are interested if our schedules coincide.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

BIGSHOW said:


> My website doesn't have a lot of stock right now. I do 90% of my sales through word of mouth or by posting for sale ads on forms.
> 
> These are AUSSIE Ultra Acans (not Indo ones) so they will be priced accordingly. $10-$30pp. (still much less then some of those crappy zoas out there)


If you ever get into zoa/paly Darryl and I will come shank you!!!!! jerk!!!!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

thmh said:


> If you ever get into zoa/paly Darryl and I will come shank you!!!!! jerk!!!!


LOL.

I will leave the highend zoa's with you two guys. There is only so many corals I can aquaculture.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Taipan said:


> I've seen the collection that he is preparing for this batch and what he has coming down the pipeline..........
> 
> Unless anyone objects; I will volunteer my delivery services again for those that are interested if our schedules coincide.


Thank you good sir!

I should have the for sale add up on the 26th. Check back often then, as they will go quickly.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh Dave! I had to look back at your old photos but I want a piece of this awesome chalice when you get back. 









PEWPEW!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

no problem Tony.


----------

